# In Memory of Echo



## jking

It has been a little over a week since we lost our sweet angel kitten Echo. 

We adopted Echo in memory of our cat Misty who had passed suddenly in October.

Rest in Peace sweet angel girl. You were only here a short time but you had such an impact on us.

We miss you so much and your brother Chino is very lonely without you.


----------



## Speechie

Rest in peace, sweet Echo. You were loved immensely, and I am glad you knew what it was to be well and truly loved in your short time with Judy and family. 
Go find my Teddy kitten, be free and play....

Gentle hugs and many prayers for you, Judy. Pet pets for the big hearted, faithful Chino


----------



## Stef

Such a cutie
So sad.....
But sometimes the rainbow bridge needs more angels sooner then we like...
Just so sad though


----------



## Mitts & Tess

My heart goes out to you. You have been thru a lot. But what loving home and people your Misty and Echo had. You are truly exceptional. cyber hugs ((()))


----------



## 10cats2dogs

One more Special Star...
Fly Free Little Echo, 
You will have a lot of Very Special New Friends now...
You'll be missed here...
And remembered...Always...
You Touched many lives with your gallant Spirit...


----------



## koshechka

She was so special, my heart goes out to you. I read the thread about her but didn't comment as it was too painful. You gave her a wonderful home, and she'll always be in your heart.


----------



## spirite

What a precious little angel. No one who's read about her will ever forget her. Sending lots of warm thoughts and hugs to you and your family, and to Chino.


----------



## lapkitty

I'm so sorry for your loss. Echo was obviously loved and lucky to have found you and your family. Blessings of peace to you and Chino.


----------



## jking

Thank you all for your kind comments and for sharing Echo's journey with us. 
This forum has been a blessing in our lives.


----------



## marie5890

Sweet Echo, you touched so many of our hearts, even those of us who only knew you thru this forum. We will never be the same because your paws left their prints on our hearts....
Many of our furbabies are there w/you. We know all of you will make a wonderful pride of friends of kitties and pups...

Take care of each other....We miss all of you so very much....


----------



## blondie1483

So, so very sorry. Holding you up in this time of loss. 

Xo


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am so sorry for your loss and pray that Echo is being supported in the Rainbow Heaven area with Mocha, Teddy, Zipper, Tequila, and all our other beloved babies. Echo's story has been heartbreaking...


----------



## Lovemychanel

I sent a post to your original one. Hugs!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking

I've been thinking about Echo a lot this week. It was this time last year that we started to see something was wrong with her. I just felt like honoring her memory this morning. You are always in my heart sweet Echo.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I know just how you feel. 
Hoping her memories surround you with love all day long. I am sure she is at the Bridge looking down on you....and, if she can, her spirit will be with you in these coming days.


----------



## spider-man

the one thing i've found about time is that it allows me to remember my friends with just a little less sadness and a little more joy, which seems appropriate as that is what our friends shared with us. i know time doesn't quite heal all wounds, but it does allow us to live with them. sending you positive energy as you remember Echo and all the joy y'all shared.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dear sweet Echo,
We all remember you, and your quiet valiant fight against an unseen enemy...
How Chino, your big brother, stood watch over you, so faithfully...
You touched so many hearts here, there were many quiet tears shed by others of us, that never even got to pet your soft fur...

I know you had something to do with finding the right kitty, Shadow, to try to heal the broken hearts, that were left behind, when you were called to the Bridge...
You choose well...

Sweet Echo, you will never be forgotten...
Sharon


----------



## mikeandnaomi

RIP Sweet Echo - your probably already playing @ the rainbow bridge.


----------



## marie5890

I know what that is like. HAving them close in our memories and hearts when we hit that time of year that things start to go bad.

Petpets ECHO!!!


----------



## my5kitties

marie5890 said:


> I know what that is like. HAving them close in our memories and hearts when we hit that time of year that things start to go bad.
> 
> Petpets ECHO!!!


Tell me about it. Whatever took my Smokey only showed itself five days before he passed away. Unfortunately, the day he passed away was/is also my oldest son's birthday. And the way he passed was something I NEVER want to witness again. Seeing your cat go into cardiac arrest is a terrifying experience. Seeing your cat go into cardiac arrest on your child's birthday is gut-wrenching. That's what happened four years ago with Smokey on January 14, 2011.


----------



## spirite

Hugs to you Judy.  She was such a brave little girl, and you tried just so hard to do everything you could. She knows she's missed by all of you and knows you'll always love her.


----------



## jking

Thank you everyone. I appreciate your comments and thoughtfulness. This time of year just brings everything back. Echo was here for only a short time but she had such an impact. I miss her 

Sharon, I really like what you said about Echo helping us find the right kitty when we found Shadow. I agree, and she did pick the right one, for us and for Chino.


----------



## jking

Sweet Echo, 
It was a year ago today that we said goodbye to you. I've been thinking about you a lot this week. Thinking about your legacy and what an impact you had in 
your short life. I wish things could have been different but it was not to be. I am so sorry that I couldn't save you and that you didn't get to grow up. 
Thank you for coming into my life and helping me to get through the loss of Misty and Tiger. You were there for me when I needed you. I will love you always.


----------



## spirite

Oh my goodness, it's been a year already. She was a special kitty who touched so many of us here as well. 

Lots of hugs to you Judy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Judy, 
Lots, and lots of (((HUGS)))
Echo, you touched so many lives here...you aren't forgotten by a lot of us either...
Such a Special little girl...
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh Judy,
I'm so very sorry for all you had gone through last year. Everytime I come here, I am humbled by everyone's strength and courage to wade through the sea of sadness and heartbreak to write such beautiful reflections of their beloved felines, and also touched by everyone else's warmth, support, and comraderie. I think all of our pets will take pieces of our hearts with them, yet with each new cat, we also gain a lot, too. Hugs to you as you think about your lovely Rainbow-girl. Echo was truly loved and adored by all, and I'm sure she is glad she got to experience that in her short life.


----------



## olywhizz

my condolences


----------



## Speechie

I'll never forget Echo ... You had to say goodbye too soon, it hurts so bad to lose a kitten- they are so full of promise and delight. You envision yourself living with them for a decade at least, and then they are gone....
Hugs to you, I am sure she is playing with Teddy across the rainbow bridge


----------



## Artiesmom1

I cannot believe it has been a year...I remember her life well..
(((hugs)))


----------



## NebraskaCat

Aw, little Echo - that was such a heart wrenching time. I still have those memories of her brave endurance with brother Chino standing guard beside her.


----------



## Jenny bf

A year already. Oh Echo you touched so many of our hearts not just your mom's. The photos of Chino with you made me cry. Somehow you then guided your family to Shadow. You are never forgotten and always loved


----------



## marie5890

Oh Judy,
A year already? It really seems just like yesterday. I remember while it was all happening.
May Echo's loving spirit touch you in an extra-special way, today. 
Hugs...

Eternal Petpets Echo, Eternal petpets, until that time times when you are united with those who have to stay here for awhile.


----------



## howsefrau32

Time will never erase that ache in your heart you have when you lose a most beloved pet.((((hugs))))


----------



## jking

Thank you so much for all of your kind comments. You don't know how much your help and support has meant to me this past year.


----------



## marie5890

jking said:


> Thank you so much for all of your kind comments. You don't know how much your help and support has meant to me this past year.


I know what you are saying, Judy. 
The support on this website for us at all times, but most especially when having to let them go to the Bridge, well there is no words for just how important that support is when we are just so hurting.


----------



## KimV

Already a year... So sorry again Judy. Nobody will ever forget sweet Echo.


----------



## jking

Thank you Kim. Echo has been on my mind a lot lately. My husband and I were looking at photos of her and Chino and remembering how much they loved each other.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Judy,
What a Great picture of Echo and Chino...
Sweet Echo will never be forgotten by many of us here, for such a wee little girl, she put up a Valiant fight, with Dear Chino, by her side, all the way...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## jking

Thank you Sharon


----------



## jking

Dear Echo, 

It's hard to believe that it's been 2 years since you left us. For some reason, I've been thinking about you more than ever lately. 
I look at all of your pictures and think of how happy you were playing with your brother Chino and I can't stop crying. 
I am so sorry that you didn't get to grow up and have a long life. 
Thank you for sending Shadow to us. She has helped us to heal and she has kept Chino from getting lonely without you.
We love you always Echo and we will never forget you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dear Sweet Echo...you live on, in the Spirit of Shadow...
Your heroic fight, will never be forgotten...
So many of us shared your journey, and cried with your mommy, when you had to leave, to Fly to the Bridge...
Thank you for guiding Shadow to be a part of Judy's, and Chino's life...
Chino is honoring you, by being a Wonderful Big Brother for Shadow...
You will never be forgotten, Brave Girl...♡♡♡♡
Petpets for you, and Big (((HUGS))) for your earth mommy...
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Oh, Jking... my heart aches for you. :sad: Reading your post and looking at Echo's sweet face made me cry. It is so unfair that that sweet baby did not get to live a full life with you and Chino... I just can't understand why life has to be so harsh sometimes.  Shedding tears for you today and offering lots of virtual hugs. Echo will never be forgotten... I still remember her and loved all of the adorable posts with her and Chino. Although her time here was short, she definitely left her mark on you, Chino, and all of us here on cat forum with her sweet personality and adorable little face.

Okay, I read all the way back to the beginning of the thread and am _really_ crying now.  Rest in peace, sweet baby Echo.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Judy,
On this day of remembrance of all the love Echo brought to your life in her sweet short life, I, too, remember the joy she brought you and then the pain of her leaving....and the heartache of all of us in CF as we walked the journey with you. FIP is a horrible disease and I hope there will someday soon be a cure so cats, kittens, and their human/cat families don't have to live through it with their sick babies. Echo was a special little girl and I am sure she is a very special cat angel now, looking down on you with love in her heart for all the love you put into her very short life.


----------



## jking

Thank you Sharon, Mandy and Ellie, & Mochas Mommy. I appreciate all of your kind thoughts and I appreciate you sharing our journey. 
I am so grateful for the support that we have received from CF over the past 2 years.

Judy


----------



## spirite

How can it be two years already?? 

Thinking of you today, Judy. She left a huge hole in your lives but also left such wonderfully strong memories in her short life. She made such an unforgettable impression on all who followed her battle against FIP. 

Head scratches to Chino.


----------



## jking

Thank you Patty. It is hard to believe that it's been two years.


----------



## TabbCatt

I can't even come close to imagining such a loss that you've gone through the past years, Judy. I'm so very sorry you still feel emptiness and pain from losing such an innocent, young soul like Echo. I don't know when the hurt will end or start to dissipate, so all I can do is send you peaceful thoughts and a very warm yet tearful (((HUG))).


----------



## jking

Thank you TC


----------



## NebraskaCat

I thought about Echo last week when the new pics of Chino and Shadow went up. I never really realized that Chino was a little younger than Echo. He was and is such a good brother. Rest in peace, kitten.. never forgotten.


----------



## jking

Thank you Jeff. Echo was about a month older than Chino.


----------

